# Belkin wireless router can't connect to internet



## lewisw

I have a Belkin wireless router that fails to connect to the internet which is the final step in the installation process. All the connections are correct. It will try to connect to the internet up to ten times but still there is no connection. I called Belkin Tech Support and they talked me through several steps so finally they told me to send the router back and they would send another one. I received that one but had the same problem. They told me to send that one back and they would send another one. I did that but the same problem. They told me to send that one back and they would send another one, still the same problem. I plan to keep this one because the cost for shipping them back is expensive. Each time they said they would send an upgrade. I even tried installing it on my wife's laptop but still the same problem. I called my internet service provider and they told me several things to try which didn't work. The dsl modem works fine when I connect directly to my computer. I typed cmd in the Run block and at the black screen I typed ipconfig which showed the IP address. I tried typing in the IP address and also tried clicking on Obtain an IP address automatically. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shadypac

go start---->run----->cmd and type ping google.com or any address outside the LAN. are you connecting wireless? Can i see exactly what the IP config says if possible? Can you ping the router (probably 192.168.1.1)


----------



## lewisw

IP address..............192.168.2.3
Subnet...................255.255.255.0
Default Gateway......192.168.2.1


----------



## shadypac

ok well back to my other questions, when you go into command prompt can you type "ping google.com" without quotes. If not can you ping 192.168.2.1? and are you connecting wireless, if so does it show any signal strength. Sometimes you dont necessarily need to install the router with the software provided. It makes it easier to configure for wireless for people who arent computer savy, but if your connecting wired, id try uninstalling the software for now and just try connecting it all up.


----------



## TerryNet

What's the brand and model of your DSL modem?

Please post an ipconfig /all for a connection to your DSL modem, and another one for connection to the Belkin router.


----------



## napman

I had the same problem with the Belkin 7230-4 G broadband router. I'm so embarrassed. I didn't follow the instructions to the letter(again). Once I cabled the #1 ethernet connection on the router to the ethernet connection on my Speedstream 5100 modem...the installation happened on the first try in 30 seconds. Why would I cable a wireless router to a modem? To install the connection software In The Router. Aarg, I thought the software went in the computer. And yep I made the same mistake again on my father's wireless setup. Twice.


----------



## boise1

I was having the same problem with the F5D7230-4. I decided to try an experiment and it worked: first, connect your PC directly to the modem, bypassing the router. Open a command window and type 'ipconfig /all', then write down your current IP and the IP's shown for the subnet mask, default gateway, and DNS servers. Then, after reconnecting the router, go to the embedded web page configuration tool (192.168.2.1), select 'Connection Type' under 'Internet WAN' and choose 'Static', even if you don't have a static IP. Enter the information you just wrote down in the following pages (why two?) and apply the changes. You should see 'Connected' in the upper right after the router restarts. If so, go back to the 'Connection Type' again and choose 'Dynamic'. The router will maintain your internet connection, even if you power it down and back up.

Hopefully that will help someone else who like me was ready to throw one of these devices through the window!


----------

